# The true story of the fight.



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

This is my take.

-Ron Artest gave Ben Wallace a hard foul when the game had been decided, that was stupid.

-Ben Wallace overreacted big time in attacking Artest.
*UNLESS-There had been stuff going on between the two earlier in the game, I didn't see it.

-The players would have started fighting which is fine. These guys work on their body's and keep in shape as a profession one fight isn't going to kill them if it comes down to it.

-Ron Artest obviously chickened out of the fight but when Ben Wallace is after you who wouldn't?

-The refs were breaking it up as usual which was fine when Ron Artest decided to lay on the scorers table. 

-Sure it's a ****ed up thing to do, but Ron Artest is a ****ed up guy. I don't think that was his plan to irritate the crowd. When the crazy mentally unstable bully in elementary school throws a tantrum then curls up in a ball on the carpet people don't blow that out of proportion, and by Ron Artest's reputation how can you dispute that he could easily be that mentally unstable 10 year old?

-The fan that threw the beer was a moron, but it's happened before(I know once with Bobby Jackson).

-Then Artest told the ref about it. The ref did nothing. Artest layed back down.

-The fan that threw the water bottle whether it was the same one or not wins the award for most retarted person ever birthed. Let's keep poking this lion hear with this big stick and see if it bites our head off.

-Artest ran into the crowd to settle things, but didn't throw the first punch.

-I can't believe how stupid the fan who threw the beer at Artest was. I was happy to see Jackson drill him in the face.

-The fight was ridiculous.

-The biggy sized coloured guy that decided to cheap shot Freddy Jones (I think) deserved to be at the bottom of one of those piles.

-The fan in the Hamilton jersey that decided to try and scrap with Artest on the court got what he deserved which begs the question "What the **** are you thinking?"

-The fans here were completley to blame, classless, stupid, drunk out of their minds but not nearly a representation of all 'Stones fans and if you think that is how all Pistons fans are go eat lots of Aspirin.

-The fan that threw the chair should be arrested and raped in jail.

In conclusion this fight was crazy and it's funny that it is on my birthday  . Fans that lead the charge (any on the court, chair throwers, and the instigators) should be arrested because they were completley to blame. *I say give Jackson and Artest a 2 games suspension and no more because this had nothing to do with basketball* Give Ben Wallace 3 games for starting the basketball fight and any player who left the bench 1 game.

How to fix this? No alcohol at games period. If I was Ron Artest and a bunch of drunk fans were trying to attack me, there is NO WAY I don't injure some people, but I am a 170 pound lanky 18 year old so I would run.

The fans that took place were a disgrace to sports fans everywhere. The Pacers were the victims here, no doubt about it.


----------



## ian (Jun 4, 2003)

First, there's no way that alcohol will be banned outright.

Secondly,



> Artest ran into the crowd to settle things, but didn't throw the first punch.
> 
> -I can't believe how stupid the fan who threw the beer at Artest was. I was happy to see Jackson drill him in the face.


Artest did throw the first punch, and that guy threw beer trying to defend his friend.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

If Artest threw the first punch and there was no shoving or anything before that, (My video of it is downloading, I saw it on the news) then Artest is more to blame than I said but I find it hard to believe it went from arguing to fighting without the fan doing anything.


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

wait if they suspend every player who left the bench woudnt that be like the whole pacers and pistons team


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The lone wolf</b>!
> wait if they suspend every player who left the bench woudnt that be like the whole pacers and pistons team


Sorry I mean every player that left during the fight. Haha, BEFORE the RIOT.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I agree with almost everything you said. That is the most unbiased side of the story from a Pistons fan I've seen yet. The only part I don't agree with you on is that Artest didn't back out of the fight because he was scared of the thug Wallace, he backed out cuz he knew that he shouldn't be fighting. He was trying to do the right thing and Wallace kept on taunting him like a little baby. Even when Wallace threw the towell at him, Artest still remained calm. But otherwise a good recount of the story.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> I agree with almost everything you said. That is the most unbiased side of the story from a Pistons fan I've seen yet. The only part I don't agree with you on is that Artest didn't back out of the fight because he was scared of the thug Wallace, he backed out cuz he knew that he shouldn't be fighting. He was trying to do the right thing and Wallace kept on taunting him like a little baby. Even when Wallace threw the towell at him, Artest still remained calm. But otherwise a good recount of the story.


I was disappointed with Ben Wallace for that whole fiasco.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Ron Artest was held back from throwing a punch on the guy he was holding.

Stephen Jackson actually threw the first punch that landed.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

yeah, I dont think Artest was really backing down, but I agree otherwise. A very large amount of serious NBA fans are behind Ron, if the League doesnt want to alienate the most devoted of its fan base, they wont scapegoat him


----------



## nmuman (Nov 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>maKINGSofgreatness</b>!
> yeah, I dont think Artest was really backing down, but I agree otherwise. A very large amount of serious NBA fans are behind Ron, if the League doesnt want to alienate the most devoted of its fan base, they wont scapegoat him


Wrong, the majority of fans are not behind him and actually hate him.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nmuman</b>!
> 
> 
> Wrong, the majority of fans are not behind him and actually hate him.


Wrong!


----------



## IosimCash (Aug 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nmuman</b>!
> 
> 
> Wrong, the majority of fans are not behind him and actually hate him.


anyone who cant say the overwhelming majority of the blame goes to the piston fans is a moron...thats it

artest shouldnt get 2 games max...i agree. I see alot more because of the media blow up. Piston fans are just horible...at least those one. I know some good piston fans, but the bandwagon of wannabe DE-TRIOT BAD-BOYS is just making me sick. They arent bad boys, and the fans are just losers...again, just these in particular.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

ESPN Poll.


3) Who is most to blame for Friday night's brawl in Detroit?


46.8% Detroit fans

38.7% Ron Artest

9.1% Ben Wallace

4.7% Detroit security

0.6% Referees


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> ESPN Poll.
> 
> 
> ...


We apparently now live in a society where its ok for players to run into the stands and fight with fans. What a great day.

ESPN shaped the results of this poll with their terrible commentary Friday night. Kudos to John Saunders, Stephen A. Smith (who wrote an absolute garbage article in the Philly paper today), Tim Legler, and Greg Anthony. Way to take a fair and impartial stance and glorify the players actions. Your actions were almost equally as dispicible as the players, especially you Saunders.

Tonight on Sportscenter they had a roundtable discussion with Mark Jackson, Mark Sclereth (former football lineman), and some other former player. All of the three agreed that Artest was totally out of line. The host of Sportscenter also agreed that Artest was out of line. But, you wouldn't have gotten that Friday night when John Saunders was too busy running down Detroit and it's fans. 

As a professional John Saunders should have trouble sleeping at night.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 
> 
> We apparently now live in a society where its ok for players to run into the stands and fight with fans. What a great day.
> ...


I totally agree and I wish I would have seen that discussion. What Saunders did is just terrible. Like you said as a journalist his main job is to be objective (at least besides writing and what not) and he failed terribly. He let his biasness against Detroit fans get the best of him and it clearly showed when he immediately called Detroit fans "sissies".


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> This is my take.



your thread title and first line are conflicting.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: The true story of the fight.*



> Originally posted by <b>Tragedy</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> your thread title and first line are conflicting.


I speak the truth son. :grinning:


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> I totally agree and I wish I would have seen that discussion. What Saunders did is just terrible. Like you said as a journalist his main job is to be objective (at least besides writing and what not) and he failed terribly. He let his biasness against Detroit fans get the best of him and it clearly showed when he immediately called Detroit fans "sissies".


I agree Artest had no right to go into the stands, but Saunders was correct. The Detroit fans acted like a bunch of classless morons. I'm with you 100% when you want to come down on Artest and Jackson, but you can't honestly tell me that people in the stands acted appropriately. If Artest hadn't gone into the stands, i still think the fan who threw the beer should be arrested and banned from the palace. I have no sympathy for any fan who got hit while on the court. Artest as no right to be in the stands, just as any fans have no right to be on the court. It was an embarassment for both sides. Both sides are guilty. Just because Saunders did not come down equally on both sides, does not make what he said about the detroit fans false.


----------



## thrillhouse (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NorthSideHatrik</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree Artest had no right to go into the stands, but Saunders was correct. The Detroit fans acted like a bunch of classless morons. I'm with you 100% when you want to come down on Artest and Jackson, but you can't honestly tell me that people in the stands acted appropriately. If Artest hadn't gone into the stands, i still think the fan who threw the beer should be arrested and banned from the palace. I have no sympathy for any fan who got hit while on the court. Artest as no right to be in the stands, just as any fans have no right to be on the court. It was an embarassment for both sides. Both sides are guilty. Just because Saunders did not come down equally on both sides, does not make what he said about the detroit fans false.


 we are not saying that the fans acted appropriately, or they should be absolved of the blame, but saunders is a respected journalistic professional, and he didnt act like one.


----------



## thrillhouse (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NorthSideHatrik</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree Artest had no right to go into the stands, but Saunders was correct. The Detroit fans acted like a bunch of classless morons. I'm with you 100% when you want to come down on Artest and Jackson, but you can't honestly tell me that people in the stands acted appropriately. If Artest hadn't gone into the stands, i still think the fan who threw the beer should be arrested and banned from the palace. I have no sympathy for any fan who got hit while on the court. Artest as no right to be in the stands, just as any fans have no right to be on the court. It was an embarassment for both sides. Both sides are guilty. Just because Saunders did not come down equally on both sides, does not make what he said about the detroit fans false.


 we are not saying that the fans acted appropriately, or that they should be absolved of the blame, but saunders is a respected journalistic professional, and he didnt act like one.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thrillhouse</b>!
> 
> 
> we are not saying that the fans acted appropriately, or they should be absolved of the blame, but saunders is a respected journalistic professional, and he didnt act like one.


Exactly. Nor did he say the fans who threw the cups were sissies. He said "Detroit fans are sissies".


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

Okay i see your point on that aspect. However, we're not talking about 5 or 6 people throwing stuff here, i'm only guessing but i would the say the number of people who threw things on the court was in the hundreds.... I mean things (cups, etc...) were raining down on the court consistently for a good minute or two. I might be over-estimating, but regardless it was a significant number of people, not just a few bad apples.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NorthSideHatrik</b>!
> Okay i see your point on that aspect. However, we're not talking about 5 or 6 people throwing stuff here, i'm only guessing but i would the say the number of people who threw things on the court was in the hundreds.... I mean things (cups, etc...) were raining down on the court consistently for a good minute or two. I might be over-estimating, but regardless it was a significant number of people, not just a few bad apples.


I can't argue with that. Like I said Saundrs is supposed to be a professional and have an unbiased view, especially since he is on national TV. He failed miserably at this.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NorthSideHatrik</b>!
> Okay i see your point on that aspect. However, we're not talking about 5 or 6 people throwing stuff here, i'm only guessing but i would the say the number of people who threw things on the court was in the hundreds.... I mean things (cups, etc...) were raining down on the court consistently for a good minute or two. I might be over-estimating, but regardless it was a significant number of people, not just a few bad apples.


There are about 5.5 million people that live in the Detroit metropolitan area. 

Certainly it is unfair to judge all those people (which the vast majority are honest hard-working good people), by what happened in the Palace with a hundred people. That's what John Saunders did, that's what people have been doing for the past two days and it's awful.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> This is my take.
> 
> 
> -Ron Artest obviously chickened out of the fight but when Ben Wallace is after you who wouldn't?


Do you really believe this? You actually think that Artest is afraid of Ben? Come on.

It was not about being chicken, it was about Artest trying to restrain himself, utilizing the "anger management skills" he has learned. In a fight between Ben & Artest, I got Artest.

If that is what you think, no wonder the discussions surround this incident are so off --- people see what they want to see, including me and I saw Artest trying to remove himself from ALL physical activity, Until .....


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: The true story of the fight.*



> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> 
> 
> Do you really believe this? You actually think that Artest is afraid of Ben? Come on.
> ...



You're right, I've seen people say Ben attempted to murder Ron Artest.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: The true story of the fight.*



> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> 
> 
> Do you really believe this? You actually think that Artest is afraid of Ben? Come on.
> ...


I believe it was not about being chicken, but being an irritant.

People that think Ron Artest was laying down on the scorers table granting interviews to "chill out", must be completely oblivious. How many times do players give interviews in the middle of the game, let alone in the middle of an altercation. 

It is better than throwing down in the middle of the court, but the he was just "chillin out" is absurd.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: The true story of the fight.*



> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 
> 
> I believe it was not about being chicken, but being an irritant.
> ...



chilling out? That's a long way from restraining oneself. That's another things that is wrong --- reading comprehension. Please re-read my post and TRY to remove your bias while doing so. You don't have to agree --- just understand what is written.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: The true story of the fight.*



> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 
> 
> I believe it was not about being chicken, but being an irritant.
> ...


I agree. He was taunting Ben and basically the whole crowd IMO. If Ron doesn't "chill out" on the table the beer probaly never gets thrown. 

Let me make it clear that I am not blaming Ron for the incident before someone jumps on my back.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: The true story of the fight.*



> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> chilling out? That's a long way from restraining oneself. That's another things that is wrong --- reading comprehension. Please re-read my post and TRY to remove your bias while doing so. You don't have to agree --- just understand what is written.


I was not necessarily accusing you of that, more of the people that were making that argument. It did come up as all of it was going down from the one announcer.

My fundamental disagreement with you is whether he was restraining himself or not. I in fact agree with you that he was not being a chicken. But, the way he was acting was not an effort to restrain himself. Restraining himself would have been sitting on the bench or just standing there. His actions were of laying on the scorers table giving radio interviews. That's being an irritant, and he should have restrained himself from doing that.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: The true story of the fight.*



> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> Let me make it clear that I am not blaming Ron for the incident before someone jumps on my back.


And neither am I. But, he definately deserves partial blame. There are two entities that should take some blame for the start of the riot:

a) Ron Artest

b) The fan that threw the cup and hit Ron in the CHEST (not the face, like people have been falsely saying)

The actions of Stephen Jackson and other Pistons fans only further escalated the intensity.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

everything has to be put in the context that artest is a total moron. he has been one of the main concerns of the league office for some time now. he has no credibilty in anything he did. he shouldnt have been lying on the table and he shouldnt have gone into the stands over a cup being thrown at him. then as he comes out of the stands he could have taken the high ground and walked away from the fat guy that was coming towards him. i was shocked to hear he may only get 30 games. i would have given him the whole season.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The true story of the fight.*



> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 
> 
> And neither am I. But, he definately deserves partial blame. There are two entities that should take some blame for the start of the riot:
> ...


a) Artest got hit in the neck and the contents that were in the cup splashed up and hit his face.

b) You also have to blame Ben Wallace for the whole incident. He is to blame as well.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The true story of the fight.*



> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 
> 
> I was not necessarily accusing you of that, more of the people that were making that argument. It did come up as all of it was going down from the one announcer.
> ...


OK. 

Where did you here that he was giving interviews. I will accept that he was in a conversation with whoever was talking to him. If that constitutes an interview --- so be it. It that keeps him out of the mess --- so be it. He was doing whatever to divorce himself from it. 

So, do you think people would have preferred that he went to direct blows with Ben, even those he had just come off suspension from his boss? What would folks say about that. Oh, never mind --- better Ben than the drunken fans!!! yeah right. You pay to WATCH the game NOT engage the players by degrading them. 

It's not an open forum on Black players because you bought a high price ticker -- don't buy it!. They are paid ONLY to entertain you with their skills. If you want your *** beat down by getting drunk and degrading them and/or their families, they should be able to oblige you. (not speaking of you personally)


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The true story of the fight.*



> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> 
> 
> a) Artest got hit in the neck and the contents that were in the cup splashed up and hit his face.
> ...


I don't have to blame Ben Wallace for anything except the altercation on the court. Altercations on the court happen all the time, rarely does it lead to a full-scale riot.

I am going to blame Rick Carlisle for having Ron Artest in the game with 45 seconds left. If Ron Artest wasn't in the game, there's no hard foul, Ben Wallace doesn't go off, Ron Artest doesn't lay on the scorers table, the Pistons fan doesn't throw a drink at Artest, Artest doesn't charge into the seats.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The true story of the fight.*



> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't have to blame Ben Wallace for anything except the altercation on the court. Altercations on the court happen all the time, rarely does it lead to a full-scale riot.
> ...


the pistons could have had ben out of there also. god forbid they would give darko 45 seconds of playing time. the refs let a lot of smack talk go on down the other end of the court. it begs the question why didnt they have some of their better refs there like crawford,delaney or javie.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The true story of the fight.*



> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> 
> the pistons could have had ben out of there also.


A VERY good observation.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The true story of the fight.*



> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> 
> the pistons could have had ben out of there also. god forbid they would give darko 45 seconds of playing time. the refs let a lot of smack talk go on down the other end of the court. it begs the question why didnt they have some of their better refs there like crawford,delaney or javie.


They could have, therefore I will blame Larry Brown. No better yet, I will blame Joe Dumars for hiring Larry Brown.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The true story of the fight.*



> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 
> 
> They could have, therefore I will blame Larry Brown. No better yet, I will blame Joe Dumars for hiring Larry Brown.


Well Bill Davidson hired Joe Dumars...


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The true story of the fight.*



> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't have to blame Ben Wallace for anything except the altercation on the court. Altercations on the court happen all the time, rarely does it lead to a full-scale riot.


thats complete bull****. him starting the altercation ended after the shoved Artest. Then he riled up, and practically invited the fans to throw things after the threw the towell at Artest. He is partially to blame for the riot as well, and just as much a thug as Artest.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The true story of the fight.*



> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> Well Bill Davidson hired Joe Dumars...


Bill Davidson's mind might have been clouded when he hired Joe Dumars by the fact that he also owns the Tampa Bay Lightning of the NHL.

If not for the Tampa Bay Lightning there would have been no riot in the Palace.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The true story of the fight.*



> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 
> 
> Bill Davidson's mind might have been clouded when he hired Joe Dumars by the fact that he also owns the Tampa Bay Lightning of the NHL.
> ...


But you can't fault Bill Davidson for owning either the Pistons or Lightning. It's what ANY person would do in that situation.

The real blame lies with Davidson's parents for mating and creating that classless thug.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The true story of the fight.*



> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> 
> 
> thats complete bull****. him starting the altercation ended after the shoved Artest. Then he riled up, and practically invited the fans to throw things after the threw the towell at Artest. He is partially to blame for the riot as well, and just as much a thug as Artest.


Ron Artest inspired people to throw things at him by lying on the scorers table right in clear view of the fans. Ben Wallace throwing a towel didn't effect that.

I find it funny that you call Artest a thug, and yet consider him your hero.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The true story of the fight.*



> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 
> 
> Ron Artest inspired people to throw things at him by lying on the scorers table right in clear view of the fans. Ben Wallace throwing a towel didn't effect that.
> ...


I find it funny that you can sit there and honestly say that Ben Wallace wasn't to blame for the riot, at all.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The true story of the fight.*



> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> Ron Artest inspired people to throw things at him by lying on the scorers table right in clear view of the fans. Ben Wallace throwing a towel didn't effect that.
> 
> I find it funny that you call Artest a thug, and yet consider him your hero.


artest also play basketball in clear view of the fans. does that mean he inspiring people to throw things at him then?

artest went and laid down on the scorer's table. he wasn't trying to start anything. that definately doesn't call for throwing a cup at someone's face.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The true story of the fight.*



> Originally posted by <b>rocketeer</b>!
> 
> artest also play basketball in clear view of the fans. does that mean he inspiring people to throw things at him then?
> 
> artest went and laid down on the scorer's table. he wasn't trying to start anything. that definately doesn't call for throwing a cup at someone's face.


I will not, and have not, condone the actions of the fan that threw the cup.

But, I will argue that Artest was asking for it by "chillin out" on the scorer's table.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Artest knew "chilling out" on the table and "conducting interviews" would get under the crowd's skin, he knew what he was doing. It's impossible to say what a crowd of 20,000 (or whatever the Palace holds) took it as. Just like there are different opinions on this board over what he was doing, the people in the crowd will have different opinions. Some will feel he was taunting the fans and Ben and others will feel he was "chilling out".


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The true story of the fight.*



> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 
> 
> I will not, and have not, condone the actions of the fan that threw the cup.
> ...


then in return, isnt is plausible that that the fan was "asking for it" by throwing that beer? i dont condone artest running into the stands and pushing that guy to the ground, but im not gonna hold it against him as a person either.
and i find it hard to believe that wallace can be resolved of all the blame,becuase if he hadnt stood there yellin at all the pacer players and having to be restrained by his damn teammates, ALONG with throwing that towel right at artest, he wouldnt of gotten that crowd riled up, which is what it really boils down to. Hes DEFINATELY at fault for escalating a situation that for the most part was over.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I stand by what I said in my first post...

Suspensions go as follow, Wallace 3, Artest 2, Jackson 2, players who left bench during the on court Wallace/Artest altercation 1.

Everybody knows Artest is nuts and irritating him is completley there fault, Artest shouldn't have done it but I don't think he ever thought about it in his unstable mind. He went into the stands and should get only as much as Bobby Jackson got for doing that in Orlando a few years back. After Artest went in the stands the fans started a riot.

It disgusts me how David Stern is seperating himself from Ron Artest and any player invovled. I say stop kissing *** and shut up. Sorry David Stern but this has nothing to do with you, Artest left the court suspend him for that like you've done in the past.

But stupid fans did stupid decisions and a fight broke out. Let the police charge Artest, let them charge Jackson and O'Neal, let them charge the fat coward who was wailing away at Freddy Jones or the retard that threw the chair.

People need to realize that this hasn't got anything do with the NBA anymore, it's on a much bigger scale. Meaning the NBA should stop trying to save the world and in the wonderful words of Onyx bacdafuccup. Let the police settle this riot like they do everyother one and David Stern and Stu Jackson or any of his other little henchman suspend Wallace for fighting and Artest for confronting a fan.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> I stand by what I said in my first post...
> 
> Suspensions go as follow, Wallace 3, Artest 2, Jackson 2, players who left bench during the on court Wallace/Artest altercation 1.
> ...


Going into the stands is a 10 game suspension regardless. I think that's all Artest should've gotten. Jackson's is about right, and JO's depends on how you look at it.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> I stand by what I said in my first post...
> 
> Suspensions go as follow, Wallace 3, Artest 2, Jackson 2, players who left bench during the on court Wallace/Artest altercation 1.
> ...


i think you were just a tad bit off on your suspension numbers.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> Going into the stands is a 10 game suspension regardless. I think that's all Artest should've gotten. Jackson's is about right, and JO's depends on how you look at it.


jackson also went into the stands. he should get 30 for that, but artest should only get 10? jackson was there protecting artest. he definately shouldn't get more punishment than artest.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketeer</b>!
> 
> jackson also went into the stands. he should get 30 for that, but artest should only get 10? jackson was there protecting artest. he definately shouldn't get more punishment than artest.


Jackson was the worst one of all. He was looking for a fight the whole time. He went into the crowd like a wild man and even though Artest was hit with a beer guess who threw the first punch -- Jackson. I don't even remember Artest hitting anyone in the stands, only Jackson. Jax was a wild man.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> Jackson was the worst one of all. He was looking for a fight the whole time. He went into the crowd like a wild man and even though Artest was hit with a beer guess who threw the first punch -- Jackson. I don't even remember Artest hitting anyone in the stands, only Jackson. Jax was a wild man.


but the first punch he threw was at a guy that threw a full beer in artest's face while artest was being restrained by several people.

and i would have to say that ben wallace was the guy that was looking for a fight.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketeer</b>!
> 
> and i would have to say that ben wallace was the guy that was looking for a fight.


Yea he was and how many games did he get? Ask yourself that, then think about the difference in Wallace's and Jackson's actions.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

_Orlando's Tracy McGrady and Sacramento's Bobby Jackson were ejected after a fight during the Kings' 114-108 overtime victory over the Magic on Tuesday night. After the Magic, trailing by two points, called timeout with 35.1 seconds remaining, McGrady raised up the ball to shoot, but Jackson slapped at the ball and hit his wrist. McGrady then bounced the ball off Jackson's head, and Jackson followed by shoving McGrady with both hands in the chest. McGrady immediately tackled Jackson, and the two began to wrestle on the floor before teammates, coaches and officials could break up the fight. ``He threw the ball and it hit me in the face,'' said Jackson. ``I don't know who he thinks I am, but I won't stand for that. He got a little carried away. I won't take that from anybody.'' During the melee that followed, Sacramento's Vlade Divac and Hidayet Turkoglu were seen leaving the bench and heading onto the floor. The pair face possible suspensions. NBA rules mandate a suspension for any player who leaves the bench area during a fight on the court. After Jackson and McGrady were separated, Jackson was being led up a tunnel at T.D. Waterhouse Centre when a fan threw a cup of liquid at him. Jackson tried to go into the stands and find the fan, but he was stopped by security guards. ``I may have been wrong, but don't go and throw beer on me,'' said Jackson, who had eight points. ``I tried to go find the guy in the stands, but they wouldn't let me.'' McGrady, the NBA's seventh-leading scorer with 27.7 average, said he was unconcerned about the likelihood of a suspension. _


Jackson made it up into crowd up as high as the balcony in the first row above the tunnel until the security guards jumped in. 


http://www.google.ca/search?q=cache...+suspension+"Tracy+McGrady"+altercation&hl=en[/url]

It is under the heading POLLARD something.

Jacksons suspension had nothing to do with going into the crowd, he just got the suspension for being in the altercation. Guys you know I'm a Pistons fan and hate the Pacers but to make Ron Artest out as a monster in this situation is absurd.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Bobby Jackson didn't assault anybody. A Portland fan was on the other night saying Sheed once got a beer thrown on him and he went in the stands and pointed the guy out to security.

Actually attacking the fan does make a very very big difference.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

I think Ron should've gotten 20-30 games after seeing today that he actually hit a fan in the crowd. Before today and before I knew he actually hit a fan in the crowd I thought he should've gotten 10 games.

To go along with what Mike said KABI, you also have to take into account that Ron Artest has a previous "record". He's broken the rules over and over again and it was only a mtter of time before his actions caught up to him. You can only tell someone to stop for so long.



> "*I tried* to go find the guy in the stands, but they wouldn't let me.'' -- Bobby Jackon



Ron actually did.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> I think Ron should've gotten 20-30 games after seeing today that he actually hit a fan in the crowd. Before today and before I knew he actually hit a fan in the crowd I thought he should've gotten 10 games.
> 
> To go along with what Mike said KABI, you also have to take into account that Ron Artest has a previous "record". He's broken the rules over and over again and it was only a mtter of time before his actions caught up to him. You can only tell someone to stop for so long.





> "I tried to go find the guy in the stands, but they wouldn't let me.'' -- Bobby Jackon


so wouldn't that mean that the pistons security screwed up by not being able to keep artest from getting to the fans? if other arenas can do it, there is no reason their's can't.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Well the refs actually got to throwing out Bobby Jackson and if I'm correct when you get ejected from a game you get escorted out by security, so they had a chance to grab him. Artest was "chilling" on the table and that made it much easier for him to get to the fan who he thought threw something at him.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> Well the refs actually got to throwing out Bobby Jackson and if I'm correct when you get ejected from a game you get escorted out by security, so they had a chance to grab him. Artest was "chilling" on the table and that made it much easier for him to get to the fan who he thought threw something at him.


Regardless, seeing another teams season spoiled by an embarrassing collection of our fans is no fun at all. Especially when the team is one of the best in the conference and our biggest rival. 

Giving Artest the whole season and Jermaine O'Neal as much games as he got, in my opinion, is unfair because all people are saying "they are NBA players". Those people don't realize that what happened on Friday night was a riot and the players, especially Ron Artest, couldn't just let it slide or else he'd be on the ground seriously hurt or even dead.

I'm loyal to the Pistons, not necessarily to jack-*** Piston fans.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

> -Artest ran into the crowd to settle things, but didn't throw the first punch.


only reason artest wasnt swinging at that fan is cuz some detroit fans held im back else. atleasst thats wut it looked like(but who really knowsfor 100% sure)


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> 
> 
> Regardless, seeing another teams season spoiled by an embarrassing collection of our fans is no fun at all. Especially when the team is one of the best in the conference and our biggest rival.


I agree, in fact I posted somethign similatr on the Miami board. Playing Indiana is the best thing about the season as a Pistons fan.



> Giving Artest the whole season and Jermaine O'Neal as much games as he got, in my opinion, is unfair because all people are saying "they are NBA players". Those people don't realize that what happened on Friday night was a riot and the players, especially Ron Artest, couldn't just let it slide or else he'd be on the ground seriously hurt or even dead.


If he'd let it slide he wouldn't be suspended for the season. I feel bad for what happened to Artest, but when he ran into the stands, which is against the rules, he has to pay the consequences.


----------



## TheHeff (May 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> 
> 
> Regardless, seeing another teams season spoiled by an embarrassing collection of our fans is no fun at all. Especially when the team is one of the best in the conference and our biggest rival.
> ...


Everything would of been fine if ron ron didn't run into the crowd we all know you love ron ron though Kabi so it's ok


----------



## bigpoppa*UK (Nov 26, 2004)

ben wallace can count himself VERY lucky to only be missing 6 games.

And jermaine o neal should be in jail for that punch on the fat mexican guy,if i got caught on camera taking a running punch at a man on his knees,id get 3 years jail no problems!


----------

